# Single mother on benefits getting married.



## Adam1976 (26 Mar 2013)

Im curious to find out what financial implications there are for a single mother on a social welfare payment and rent allowance who is getting married. Once married what entitlements will she have?


----------



## wbbs (26 Mar 2013)

What income has the future husband?  Rent allowance is means tested and if she is on a lone parent allowance then obviously she will lose that when married.


----------



## Stemel (26 Mar 2013)

What happens would depend on what type of payment you are on and whether the person you marry is working or on social welfare. 

If you are on a means tested social welfare payment such as Jobseeker's Allowance or Disability Allowance any income your future husband has would be assessed against you. If you are in receipt of One Parent Family Allowance you would no longer be entitled to it as you would no longer be a single parent. The rent supplement is also means tested so again any income that the future husband has would be assessed against this too.

If the potential husband is also on social welfare you may qualify for a family payment where they add the amount of the personal social welfare rate to the adult dependent rate plus the child dependent rate into one payment. In this scenario you may still have an entitlement to the rent sub. Check with your local CWO to be sure.


----------



## Adam1976 (26 Mar 2013)

Well she is marrying someone on the start your own business scheme through social welfare so he is still receiving part payment. Not to sure what that means with regard to her benefits. She does not work being s single lone mother.


----------



## gipimann (26 Mar 2013)

As others have said, there will no longer be an entitlement to One Parent Family Payment once the lady marries.   If she is available for, and looking for full-time work, she may be able to claim Jobseeker's Allowance - entitlement is means-tested and will depend on the household income.

Entitlement to Rent Supplement will be means-tested, and will depend on the household income.   Persons working full-time (30 hrs per week or more) are generally excluded from Rent Supplement regardless of income, however there are some limited exceptions for persons on Work Support schemes.   They should check with the SWA Officer who deals with rent for more details.

Probably a good idea to check with the landlord too, to make sure that the tenancy is in order given that the family composition will be changing (the landlord might want a new agreement in both names).


----------

